# Idling question about Cruze Diesel



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

You know I'm sitting here at this truck stop getting gas and I'm seeing all these semi trucks just idling. Truckers are here for the night to "camp out" so to speak. I know that truck drivers opt to leave their trucks idling all night long especially in cold northern climates because it's easier than to have to start it back up. Also, I know that diesel is far more efficient than gas, giving them the ability to heat their trucks all night and provide energy for small appliances and accessories. So I gues my question is, do all these same benefits apply to the Cruze TD as well? I mean it is a diesel right? I know that it's much smaller of course so I'm assuming it isn't as hard to turn over as the big boys. But can you idle it for long periods of time with little consumption and wear compared to gasoline counterparts?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Snappa said:


> You know I'm sitting here at this truck stop getting gas and I'm seeing all these semi trucks just idling. Truckers are here for the night to "camp out" so to speak. I know that truck drivers opt to leave their trucks idling all night long especially in cold northern climates because it's easier than to have to start it back up. Also, I know that diesel is far more efficient than gas, giving them the ability to heat their trucks all night and provide energy for small appliances and accessories. So I gues my question is, do all these same benefits apply to the Cruze TD as well? I mean it is a diesel right? I know that it's much smaller of course so I'm assuming it isn't as hard to turn over as the big boys. But can you idle it for long periods of time with little consumption and wear compared to gasoline counterparts?


No, the emissions controls will clog, older big rigs have no emissions controls, I doubt newer ones will idle either, they will have APUs for power and heat. Don't idle for long periods with CTD. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Generally you'll be fine. It will take some time to warm up by only idling, but once it's warm the combustion becomes pretty clean and the dpf won't fill up *quickly*.

However if you start the engine cold, idle for 15 minutes, shut off, and repeat that several times without taking some highway times. Then you might get a dpf full message pretty quick. Diesel's don't work very well when all their parts are cold, and you may even notice some white smoke comming out the back (even with a dpf). I don't know at the top of my head how long it takes to warm up with just idle. Usually by the time you can see the ECT start to move it's warmed up enough to burn clean.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

The big rig trucks also have the ability to do a park regen, so if they do have a DPF can clog it up, they can take care of it right then and there.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

As far as diesel not warming quickly at idle, my Cummins diesel never reaches operating temperature at idle, not even close. Makes coolant flush and refill rather difficult to get all the air out, for the flush I had to use a modified thermostat just to get flow. Now I've noticed CTD warms faster and keeps much higher idle EGTs than the Cummins, but I still wouldn't risk unnecessary long term idle, especially when cold. If traffic gives you no choice, try to do some post highway time if possible to compensate.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I can tell you the CTD engine really doesn't start in the cold very well. They just do a very good job at hiding it.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Snipesy said:


> I can tell you the CTD engine really doesn't start in the cold very well. They just do a very good job at hiding it.


It gets real pissed off at or below zero.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

here in sunshiny olderly golf playing florida it gets to maybe 40 at night... i can tell it doesent start as easily as 95. my gasolines dont care either way


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

The high compression of a diesel demands high starting current, add to that glow plugs and all kinds of heaters. All cold starting is demanding, diesels even more so. The CTD on the window sticker says it has a CCA battery of 800CCA, but both of mine have 730CCA batteries. Something not right there. My high milage car has had noticeable strained starting, to the point I now carry a booster battery, just in case, and have a new battery on order, the new battery, 800CCA, and it's a Delco battery. Odd it's not the original Battery. My wife's is still working fine, under warranty so I'm holding off on it. Will soon see how much difference that extra 70 amps provides..

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

HA, the old 90's era International I have to drive for the county during the winter storms puts out no heat when it idles all night. It has a high idle knob, I twist it until she starts smoothing out and it helps, but the best solution is cardboard over the grille.... We never shut the trucks off, even the new ones with DEF and DPF, especially since the diesel we use has a tendency to gel. As for the Cruze, I remote start it everytime I get in it, in the winter I let it idle quite a bit, sometimes even two cycles. The electric heater works well I find, but it will never move the needle just idling, but when I move it moves quicker. As long as you are changing your oil regularly with something half decent, idling after starting cannot cause damage, and it is beneficial to the motor during very cold temps. (Obviously I am not talking about letting it run all night)


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

MRO1791 said:


> The high compression of a diesel demands high starting current, add to that glow plugs and all kinds of heaters. All cold starting is demanding, diesels even more so. The CTD on the window sticker says it has a CCA battery of 800CCA, but both of mine have 730CCA batteries. Something not right there. My high milage car has had noticeable strained starting, to the point I now carry a booster battery, just in case, and have a new battery on order, the new battery, 800CCA, and it's a Delco battery. Odd it's not the original Battery. My wife's is still working fine, under warranty so I'm holding off on it. Will soon see how much difference that extra 70 amps provides..
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I put an 800 CCA in. Definitely has some pep to it... but I've also been dealing with a nearly worn out stock battery since late last winter.


----------



## magnusson (Jun 15, 2014)

Every post '11 Truck i drive at work, Detroit, International, Cummins, we idle for sometimes hours at scene. They all have DPF's and DEF fluid. No issues with emissions. Its hard for me to believe the CTD cant do it. Chevy will figure it out soon enough.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> I can tell you the CTD engine really doesn't start in the cold very well. They just do a very good job at hiding it.





MP81 said:


> It gets real pissed off at or below zero.


lol no


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Snipesy said:


> I can tell you the CTD engine really doesn't start in the cold very well. They just do a very good job at hiding it.





magnusson said:


> Every post '11 Truck i drive at work, Detroit, International, Cummins, we idle for sometimes hours at scene. They all have DPF's and DEF fluid. No issues with emissions. Its hard for me to believe the CTD cant do it. Chevy will figure it out soon enough.


the difference is HIGH IDLE

cruze dont have high idle.

low idle equals cylinder wash.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

boraz said:


> the difference is HIGH IDLE
> 
> cruze dont have high idle.
> 
> low idle equals cylinder wash.


Good point, the Cummins I have had an ECU update to make it high idle for long idle periods, and I'd still avoid long idle periods. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

magnusson said:


> Every post '11 Truck i drive at work, Detroit, International, Cummins, we idle for sometimes hours at scene. They all have DPF's and DEF fluid. No issues with emissions. Its hard for me to believe the CTD cant do it. Chevy will figure it out soon enough.


we've had -22f for a week here now

we've been idling our trucks (kws) 100% of the time when parked not for the truck, but for the air system in the trailers (tankers) vents sticking etc...

its just easier and cheaper to keep idling and keep it warm

but AT HIGH IDLE


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MRO1791 said:


> Good point, the Cummins I have had an ECU update to make it high idle for long idle periods, and I'd still avoid long idle periods.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


almost every company has idle bonus for drivers

almost every truck has auto shutoff idling for ~5 mins

partly for emissions, partly to obey law, partly to save fuel costs and partly to increase value of truck.

every buyer of used trucks checks the ecm for idle %, it tells alot aboot the truck. (mostly if not a PTO driven truck...thats why we do services based on hours, not miles...im idling more than driving...pto driven pump loading/unloading tanker )


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

every big truck ive idled for long periods, overnite etc...has needed more regens.

if the regen process works, great no troubles....but if the system isnt infallibe youre just tempting fate


----------



## au201 (May 18, 2013)

No experience with big rigs, but my friend with a 6.7L power stroke (which has all the emissions stuff) idles it when he's working at night for light and to keep the cabin cool or warm for when he's done with the job. It sometimes sits for 4-5 hours idling away. He said he's never seen any messages about regen or DEF except the message that it is running low. I've never seen it personally, and I've sat in it for about 30 minutes with it idling, but he says at some point during the idle period it'll raise the idle itself to about 1000-1100 rpm, presumably to prevent wet stacking. I wonder if the Cruze would high idle itself after a while...


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## justin13703 (May 2, 2016)

au201 said:


> No experience with big rigs, but my friend with a 6.7L power stroke (which has all the emissions stuff) idles it when he's working at night for light and to keep the cabin cool or warm for when he's done with the job. It sometimes sits for 4-5 hours idling away. He said he's never seen any messages about regen or DEF except the message that it is running low. I've never seen it personally, and I've sat in it for about 30 minutes with it idling, but he says at some point during the idle period it'll raise the idle itself to about 1000-1100 rpm, presumably to prevent wet stacking. I wonder if the Cruze would high idle itself after a while...
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The Cruze has no high idle function whatsoever.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Brick on throttle peddle?


----------



## ToRk15 (Oct 1, 2016)

Been cold up in Edmonton the last week or more. I remote start the car everyday at work. Hasn't been a day in the last week above 0 F so I keep it plugged in. Usually idle for 3 min or so just to get some heat into it but start driving soon after since it won't even move the needle if idled longer. Thank goodness for the oil pan heater. Glad it's got that instead of a coolant block heater. I want that oil to flow when it starts cold.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Snipesy said:


> I can tell you the CTD engine really doesn't start in the cold very well. They just do a very good job at hiding it.


Mine started fine yesterday evening, it was a balmy -20F. It was plugged in all day at work, and still only took the normal amount of cranks as when warmer. I think the problem is the OEM battery is weak, especially when its that cold. The engine definitly turned slower than normal, but fired right up and ran smooth right from ignition. 

I let it run maybe 2 minutes and drove away slowly. I don't let mine sit and idle, 5 minutes max.


----------

